# Importing vehicle



## jakenwood (Aug 20, 2017)

We will be spending 3 months in Jalisco and then flying out to Asia. We recently purchased a perfect condition 2014 Honda CRV while visiting in the US and were hoping to drive it to Mexico to use there also then sell it before we left. It seems that will not be possible as there are year restrictions on permanent imports? Would appreciate some clarification on this? We would be perfectly fine on paying the import duties and would appreciate customs agents recommendations if that route will be possible? Or if anyone knows people along the border who work with purchasing American vehicles? Otherwise, it seems, we would need to drive across the border to sell it and then fly out of Houston instead of Mexico? That definitely would be a huge inconvenience. Thanks for any help or suggestions! We are seasoned ex-pats who've lived full-time in Belize for many years and stupidly, never thought to check import restrictions, just thought it might be expensive, not impossible!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If entering Mexico for 3 months on an FMM which the TIP is tied to when you leave Mexico the car leaves with you, and you can not sell the vehicle in Mexico...You would have to drive it back to the USA and sell it there, sorry if that is an inconvenience to you........


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You cannot import a car that new, and you cannot sell it in Mexico. So, yes, you would be better to drive it to either Houston or Los Angeles, or anywhere else that has a CarMax, or such, to dispose of the car, and a good air connection to your Asian destination.
When you drive the car out of Mexico, be certain to stop at Banjercito to have them remove the temporary importation sticker and issue the computerized receipt, which you should keep forever. That will insure that your deposit is refunded and that you will be able to drive another vehicle into Mexico in the future, with a fresh Importada Temporal.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Right, you can't import it permanently because it's the wrong model year, and so you can't sell it in Mexico. 

What you can do is change your plan: Drive the car into Mexico using a temporary import permit (TIP), which requires you to drive it back to the US. When you are ready to fly to Asia, drive back to the US, sell the car there, and fly from there to Asia. You might choose to drive to Dallas or Houston due to their hub airports.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I sold my car in the Houston area using Texas Direct Auto. They have a web site and lots of locations where you can drop off the car. I sold it at their location near the airport, and they gave me a free uber to the airport from there. Very painless. Obviously I got less than if I'd taken a month or two to market the car privately myself.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

jakenwood said:


> We will be spending 3 months in Jalisco and then flying out to Asia. We recently purchased a perfect condition 2014 Honda CRV while visiting in the US and were hoping to drive it to Mexico to use there also then sell it before we left. It seems that will not be possible as there are year restrictions on permanent imports? Would appreciate some clarification on this? We would be perfectly fine on paying the import duties and would appreciate customs agents recommendations if that route will be possible? Or if anyone knows people along the border who work with purchasing American vehicles? Otherwise, it seems, we would need to drive across the border to sell it and then fly out of Houston instead of Mexico? That definitely would be a huge inconvenience. Thanks for any help or suggestions! We are seasoned ex-pats who've lived full-time in Belize for many years and stupidly, never thought to check import restrictions, just thought it might be expensive, not impossible!


We imported our car - at the time it was 10+ years old and might have not been 'eligible' for importation - I don't remember. But, it is a great car and will last forever if we don't get in some sort of serious accident. And - we are in Mexico forever. The car will never leave Mexico - it will probably be part of our estate.

We used a broker. We called Aduana in Mexico City, explained our situation and they recommended the broker we used. The broker really delivered. But - between the import duties, broker fees, insurance, tag fees etc - for you to do the same with your Honda only to turn around and sell it in 3 months - it might be cheaper to rent a car for 3 months.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Another detail: If the Honda happens to be a non-NAFTA vehicle, the point is moot anyway.


----------



## jakenwood (Aug 20, 2017)

Thx! Appreciate the reminder on the importance of keeping the receipt!


----------



## jakenwood (Aug 20, 2017)

Great suggestion -- appreciate the recommendation for Texas Direct-- called them and will be emailing car info to get an estimate so at least we know whether we want to search elsewhere .. thx!


----------

